# 622 & VoIP



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

For some crazy reason I thought this worked with the 622... but it doesn't. How do you guys out there do it? I'm so ready to dump the local phone company...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Which VoIP? I know that some people have their 622s (and other Dish receivers) working with Vonage, but I don't know about other vendors.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Which VoIP? I know that some people have their 622s (and other Dish receivers) working with Vonage, but I don't know about other vendors.


My VoIP provider is Lingo, cheap Euro rates... but I think Vonage just matched their rates recently so I'll swith if I have to. Is it a VoIP router problem? Only certain models, etc... I just remember this always being a problem with my old D* HR-10.


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

I use SunRocket and have no problems. Just plugged in a phone line.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just read on the Lingo site that line speed may need to be slowed down to 9600bps, anyway to do this in the 622?


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

BTW - Does Caller ID functions also work for Vonage or other VoIP usersas well?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

RobR7 said:


> BTW - Does Caller ID functions also work for Vonage or other VoIP usersas well?


Almost unequivocably, no.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

RobR7 said:


> Just read on the Lingo site that line speed may need to be slowed down to 9600bps, anyway to do this in the 622?


Not that I know of, no.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Somewhere I read that the phone prefix should have *99 to make VOIP services work reliably. You can get to it through 

Menu - 6 - 1 - 4

Set the Prefix to *99

Let us know if it works for your service.
Jeff


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

OOPS, I forgot to mention that I use Vonage. We had no problems before or after the *99 prefix. Receiver checkin calls seem to go out without a problem.


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

RobR7 said:


> BTW - Does Caller ID functions also work for Vonage or other VoIP usersas well?


I have vonage with the *99 setup in my 622 and My on screen Caller ID works like a champ.


----------



## Mark M (May 10, 2006)

I have BroadVoice and it works along with caller ID.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

Caller ID with AT&T CallVantage VoIP works fine too.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

CallerID and receiver connect work fine with SunRocket, no prefix needed. However, I have a 942, 508, and 501, not a 622 (yet).


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

RobR7 said:


> BTW - Does Caller ID functions also work for Vonage or other VoIP usersas well?


Caller ID works great with AT&T Callvantage VoIP - No problems of any kind. I did have to select fax/modem support (which is free) on my AT&T Control panel web site in order to make the modem in the 622 work, however.


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

RobR7 said:


> For some crazy reason I thought this worked with the 622... but it doesn't. How do you guys out there do it? I'm so ready to dump the local phone company...


I have AT&T VOIP and it works great with caller ID. I'm not sure about other services but AT&T has an option to turn on FAX capabilities which supports modem protocol and therefore supports the 622.


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

alangant said:


> CallerID and receiver connect work fine with SunRocket, no prefix needed. However, I have a 942, 508, and 501, not a 622 (yet).


I have a 622, and same for me, works fine.

!pride


----------



## bdj6020 (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone know of a voip provider that is cheaper than the monthly "no phone line" fee that Dish hits me with every month?


----------

